
Bash 4.4 - lelf
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2016-09/msg00012.html
======
okanesen
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12512618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12512618)

------
JoshTriplett
> a new family of address@hidden expansions that transform the value of
> `parameter'

This is why mailing list archives should not try to recognize and mangle email
addresses.

See [https://lwn.net/Articles/700982/](https://lwn.net/Articles/700982/) for
an unmangled version. This new feature uses the syntax ${parameter@spec} .

------
JoshTriplett
The best new feature in the new versions of bash and libreadline:

> There is a new bindable variable, `colored-completion-prefix', which, if
> set, causes the common prefix of a set of possible completions to be
> displayed in color.

~~~
bewuethr
There already is completion-prefix-display-length [0], which replaces common
prefixes with an ellipsis. The way I understand it, this should have a similar
effect to the new feature.

[0] [https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bash.html#index-
com...](https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bash.html#index-
completion_002dprefix_002ddisplay_002dlength)

